# A sad victim of the Rodeo-Chediski fire.



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

so sad


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*hate to see that*

Sure looked like it was a nice machine.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres you a project Andy.
Jody


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

it was and l say WAS a Massey Harris 44


----------



## Brian (Sep 15, 2003)

*Just a fixer upper*

A littlie paint maybe some new rubber it will be good as new.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

jbetts this tractor was also a fire victim and Andy and his neighbor did a great job on it.
Jody


ford


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep that one was burned to a crisp --- melted to the core --- and we brought it back to its glory! I was honored to be part of that transformation! We have a few more on the table so I will take "before" pics this time I promise. 

Andy
eace:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Yep that one was burned to a crisp --- melted to the core --- and we brought it back to its glory! I was honored to be part of that transformation! We have a few more on the table so I will take "before" pics this time I promise.
> 
> Andy
> eace: *


hey Andy mine not burnt but it needs work you can work on it if you like and and for the work l will give you beer lol :money: :cheers:


----------



## MS29er (May 19, 2010)

So what happened? I'm searching through threads and for the life of me I got no clue what burned your tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Someone likely smokin' a bowl!


----------



## kau (Sep 15, 2003)

Almost looks like a forest fire got it.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I remember this pic when I first joined the forum but I don't remember the story about it. Maybe a barn fire?

I just noticed I have been a member here for 6 years now. Wow do I feel old:dazed:


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

chrpmaster said:


> I remember this pic when I first joined the forum but I don't remember the story about it. Maybe a barn fire?
> 
> I just noticed I have been a member here for 6 years now. Wow do I feel old:dazed:


2 shy of 1,500...............


----------



## Dugout (May 13, 2010)

MS29er said:


> So what happened? I'm searching through threads and for the life of me I got no clue what burned your tractor.


Rodeo



Pretty bad forest fire.


----------

